# Country!



## PandaBoi (Jul 19, 2009)

Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud

AUSTRALIA!!!!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2009)

ESTONIA!! YEAH 


:fp @ thread


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 19, 2009)

INDONESIA.... YEAH..

*sigh* so sad after Jakarta bombing last Friday


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2009)

AMER-....
:fp


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2009)

PandaBoi said:


> Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> 
> AUSTRALIA!!!!



Oh god no............


----------



## LNZ (Jul 19, 2009)

I live somewhere in Australia. Not telling you exactly where though.

And if you happen to live in Australia, the total (ie cube + S/H + processing fee) cost of the various V-Cubes are:

V-Cube 5: $33.22 Euro (~ $60 AUD)
V-Cube 6: $39.17 Euro (~ $71 AUD)
V-Cube 7: $43.93 Eruo (~ $80 AUD)

Ebay items: (Total cost, includes standard S/H)

5x5 ES (~ $29 AUD)
4x4 ES (~ $26 AUD)
3x3 DIY (~ $18 AUD)
2x2 ES (~ $14 AUD)

I now own a V-Cube 7 and I got the total costs ofthe other V-Cubes from the site using the stats for the V-Cube 7 order. 

I assume the fact that $1 AUD = $0.77 USD and $1 AUD = $0.55 Euro in the prices I list above.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2009)

Canada!?!

(msg too short)


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2009)

UK

first post also lol


----------



## Sahid Velji (Jul 19, 2009)

NEDERLAND!!!
(The Netherlands)
but I live in Canada now....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2009)

WAFFLETOPIA!

...(originally from the Philippines then USA and then Waffletopia) ...


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 19, 2009)

USA!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

PandaBoi said:


> Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> 
> AUSTRALIA!!!!



You know, if you had entered that as "Location" in your user profile rather then making this thread, then
1) it would be shown next to every single one of your posts and
2) you would look less ignorant and annoying.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> PandaBoi said:
> 
> 
> > Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> ...



+99999999999999999999999999999999999999999

I'll quote myself: :fp @ this thread


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> PandaBoi said:
> 
> 
> > Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> ...



Ouch. That's got to hurt.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I live somewhere in Australia. Not telling you exactly where though.
> 
> And if you happen to live in Australia, *the total (ie cube + S/H + processing fee) cost of the various V-Cubes are:*



You just made me think of Monty Python (can anyone guess why?).


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 19, 2009)

BAHRAIN!!!

YEAAA

lol


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I live somewhere in Australia. Not telling you exactly where though.
> ...



Because of the Stove sketch where Ms. CrumPinet had to go through a huge line of salesman in order to get her stove hooked up (which never ended up happening)?

The "Shipping/Handing and Processing" part =p


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah, I don't even know what you're talking about. What I meant:



Spoiler



When he wrote about V-cube shipping, I just thought _"and now for something completely different"_.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When he wrote about V-cube shipping, I just thought _"and now for something completely different"_.



That's exactly what I thought, except without the Monty Python reference. But I pretty much had the exact same quote in mind.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nah, I don't even know what you're talking about. What I meant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn. Oh well.

It is from one of the Flying Circus episodes.

And now for something completely different. A man with a tape recorder up his nose.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=210365&postcount=246

All you Aussie cubers out there (well, Melbourne), we are finally getting organised.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> PandaBoi said:
> 
> 
> > Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> ...


Double That........


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 20, 2009)

IN COMPETITION I'LL SAY ISRAEL SO I HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF GETTING A RECORDDD EVEN THOUGH IVE LIVED IN AMERICA ALL MY LIFEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I live somewhere in Australia. Not telling you exactly where though.
> 
> And if you happen to live in Australia, the total (ie cube + S/H + processing fee) cost of the various V-Cubes are:
> 
> ...


_
The Koala (Phascolarctos cinereus) is a thickset arboreal marsupial herbivore native to Australia, and the only extant representative of the family Phascolarctidae._

I use that as an example because that information is, at worst, equally as related to the topic as what you just posted. I can't begin to understand where you got that jump.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 20, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> IN COMPETITION I'LL SAY ISRAEL SO I HAVE A BETTER CHANCE OF GETTING A RECORDDD EVEN THOUGH IVE LIVED IN AMERICA ALL MY LIFEEEEE!!!!!


Tyson will be happy to hear that.
And a lot of us would just love another Cameron Almasi. Do you have Israeli citizenship, at least?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 20, 2009)

INDIA .


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate my country, why would I ever want to shout it out and be proud?


----------



## LNZ (Jul 20, 2009)

I posted that infomation for a reason. I'm sure all cubers from Australia (like me) wold like to know that stuff. It might be useful as at least you know how much you will have to save up to buy those items.


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

@LNZ: Do you live in melbourne?

If so, see the Speedcubing in Melbourne thread for details on meetups and competitions.


----------



## LNZ (Jul 20, 2009)

No, I live in Adelaide SA. And I will never even enter a competition until my 3x3x3 time is down to 50 seconds or less. I am learning to do the full 2-look OLL/PLL algs quite fast and after a month or two, I could get my PB for the 3x3x3x3 cube down to 50 seconds.

If I had the funds, I would buy a V-Cube 5.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2009)

*INDONESIA *


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 20, 2009)

im like in your positin right now, my pb is 43.28, and im doing 2 look ^^ good luck mate, are there any comps in sydney? and dw enter comps even if you dont think your fast.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 20, 2009)

Philippines


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice avatar. 
[/off topic]


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> _
> The Koala (Phascolarctos cinereus) is a thickset arboreal marsupial herbivore native to Australia, and the only extant representative of the family Phascolarctidae._
> 
> I use that as an example because that information is, at worst, equally as related to the topic as what you just posted. I can't begin to understand where you got that jump.



+1 
I lol'd


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 20, 2009)

Canada, eh.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 22, 2009)

Ian said:


> *INDONESIA *


:fp


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 22, 2009)

Middle-Earth! Lol


----------



## shelley (Jul 22, 2009)

HAIL SMERBIA


----------



## beingforitself (Jul 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> HAIL SMERBIA



SMERBIA REPRESSES KROSOVO

TAKE YOUR SMERBIAN JINGOISM ELSEWHERE


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> HAIL SMERBIA



I want to live on a landlocked island that borders Argentina and Kazakhstan! *jealous*


----------



## blade740 (Jul 23, 2009)

SMERBIAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 23, 2009)

Viva México cabrones!


----------



## >>xXAzn_PrideXx<< (Jul 23, 2009)

*AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!*


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 7, 2010)

Australia?!?!?!?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 7, 2010)

*AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 7, 2010)

*AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! etc*


----------



## Caedus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay Canada! Eh?


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

Spain it's cool because it's in Europe.

PD: Europe rocks!!!


----------



## Enter (Jan 7, 2010)

ps my country is not there http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenija


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

How old is that? It says Yugoslavia and Czechoslovakia


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> UK
> 
> first post also lol



:fp
ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurama (Jan 7, 2010)

Fox said:


> Spain it's cool because it's in Europe.
> 
> PD: Europe rocks!!!




Yeah! Spain!!!!!!


This is our Year  
I think we'll have about 8 Open's + Spanish Championship

-Murcia
-Zaragoza
-Basauri
-Madrid (x2)
-Terrassa
-Barcelona
-Sevilla ¿? Maybe


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 7, 2010)

Republic of Texas!!!
jk


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 7, 2010)

Malaysia.
We just did an official competition last year, which is Malaysian Open 2009, the Thailand guy won the Asian record for 3x3 both single and average.
Well, I still got some rankings for my first offcial.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

*NORTHERN IRELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
The pocket sized country lol


----------



## Harry_potteR (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm from Vietnam, and I want to speed fastly! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

Harry_potteR said:


> I'm from Vietnam, and I want to speed fastly! Nice to meet you!



Nice to meet you to and welcome to the forums =]


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 7, 2010)

MALAYSIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

*PHILIPPINES*​... YAY


----------



## Harry_potteR (Jan 7, 2010)

A lot of cuber from Asean
Nice to meet you Tyrannous


----------



## Erik (Jan 7, 2010)

PandaBoi said:


> Shout out your COUNTRY!!! and be proud
> 
> AUSTRALIA!!!!



Nice that you apparently can be proud of your country, I can't say the same...
But w/e 'Tha Netherlands'.. yay...


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 7, 2010)

I was born in Lumbridge, a small town in the kingdom of Misthalin.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

PANDORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay avatar reference


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 7, 2010)

*CANADIA!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Actually USA but i love Canadia (not Canada)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Yay Canada! Eh?



Yea, eh.


----------



## Ernesto Guevuara (Jan 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> HAIL SMERBIA


Über Moderator shelley, be ashamed of yourself. And please, immediately
remove the chauvinistic, derrogatory speedsolving.com/wiki entry you linked
to. Where is the political correctness Über Americans are known for, now?
Do you need to treat your complex(es) by ridiculing a country smaller than
the big repressive one you are living in? I feel sorry for you.



beingforitself said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > HAIL SMERBIA
> ...



Hello, ignorant beingforitself,
only someone living in the U.SS.A. or its satellite NS.A.T.O. states, manipulated by C.NS.NS. propaganda could fall for
such lies as the one you expressed above. You also fell for the lie "Irfaq has weapons of mass destruction", didn't you?

Back to reality; antiwar.com - Remember Kosovo?
{youtube}http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4BpSlbtD1o{/youtube}
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4BpSlbtD1o[/youtube]


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

AUSTRALIA!!!!!!!!1111
أستراليا
澳大利亞
Australija
Австралия
Australië
Αυστραλία
Australien
ausztrália
Ástralía
オーストラリア
오스트 레일 리아
Úc
Austrália
ออสเตรเลีย
Avustralya


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2010)

Ernesto Guevuara said:


> your entire post


Oh.


----------



## Ernesto Guevuara (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, oh.
Imagine, someone was going to make fun of the Jmews - how "oh" would that be?


Sa967St said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > HAIL SMERBIA
> ...





blade740 said:


> SMERBIAAAAAAAAAAAA


Hello, Canadian girl and American boy,
why don't you reflect upon your own countries; example1, example2, ...

{youtube}http://youtube.com/watch?v=OR6tgA58wUc{/youtube}
[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OR6tgA58wUc[/youtube]
{youtube}http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnuScfSIn6M{/youtube}
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnuScfSIn6M[/youtube]


----------



## Ernesto Guevuara (Jan 10, 2010)

So, moderators, when is this shameful entry going to be removed from the speedsolving.com/wiki?
And who is the a.s.s.h.o.l.e who placed it there? My guess: an American or Scandinavian fashist...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2010)

You realize anybody can remove from or add stuff to the wiki? If you really object you can create an account and remove it yourself (note: you have to confirm your email to be allowed to edit). The speedsolving.com moderators are in no way in charge of the wiki, and it is not our responsibility to handle offensive articles. The wiki is run by the community as a whole, and if you are truly offended, then it is well within your right and your power to remove it yourself.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

keep in mind though that if you do delete that entry, I may feel obligated to put it back up. The truth of Smerbia shall not be hidden.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2010)

just because you are from serbia doesn't give you the right to be pissed about nothing. "Smerbia" is a fictional country that has no relation to anything, other than the "name" is slightly similar to serbia. Sorry for bursting your nationalistic bubble, but there's absolutely nothing arrogant or wrong about making up a fictional country.


----------



## Logan (Jan 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> just because you are from serbia doesn't give you the right to be pissed about nothing. "Smerbia" is a fictional country that has no relation to anything, other than the "name" is slightly similar to serbia. Sorry for bursting your nationalistic bubble, but there's absolutely nothing arrogant or wrong about making up a fictional country.



ALL HAIL SPLAIN!!!


----------



## Ernesto Guevuara (Jan 10, 2010)

Ethan Rosen and Dan Cohen, you two boys sound just like typical Jmewish Amserican Arschlöcher
(no relation to anything). I feel sorry for you. May you be forgiven, you do not know what you're doing.


----------



## pwndnoobcuber (Jan 10, 2010)

*YORKSHIRE!!!*
(its so good it should be a country)


----------



## southparkrules (Jan 10, 2010)

*USA!!!!*


----------



## adimare (Jan 10, 2010)

Costa Rica, but moving to Italy later this year.

That means that if I show up at any competition in Europe, I can take as long as I want to solve the cube and still get the national record


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow this thread is pointless. We do have a location bar <---.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2010)

Ernesto Guevuara said:


> Ethan Rosen and Dan Cohen, you two boys sound just like typical Jmewish Amserican Arschlöcher
> (no relation to anything). I feel sorry for you. May you be forgiven, you do not know what you're doing.



You really think it's a commentary about Serbia? ?_? How did you ever come to that conclusion?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 10, 2010)

*THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 11, 2010)

United States [/unproudness] o:


----------



## joey (Jan 11, 2010)

pwndnoobcuber said:


> *YORKSHIRE!!!*
> (its so good it should be a country)



Yorkshire ftw.

What part of yorkshire?

I'm now at uni in Lancashire


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

USA

Highlight for full effect.


----------



## Edward (Jan 11, 2010)

USA!!!!!!!!!

Its not that I don't like my country... I just wanted to use the small font


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 11, 2010)

CHINALAND


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 11, 2010)

Gingerland


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> HAIL SMERBIA



Interesting: http://images.google.com/images?q=smerbia


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php#/photo.php?pid=18351&id=100000635171288 <---Ryan Miller - Team USA Hockey


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 11, 2010)

I couldn't see the facebook link, but I assume this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Miller_(ice_hockey)

Oh wow, that sounds really cool. 0:


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > PandaBoi said:
> ...



Triple that....


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

Australia...... facepalm to this thread. yay, another noob making australia look bad.


----------



## acup13 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha....im from Malaysia


----------



## Dionz (Jan 11, 2010)

holland


----------



## Am1n- (Jan 11, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Wow this thread is pointless. We do have a location bar <---.


+1



LNZ said:


> No, I live in Adelaide SA. And I will never even enter a competition until my 3x3x3 time is down to 50 seconds or less. I am learning to do the full 2-look OLL/PLL algs quite fast and after a month or two, I could get my PB for the *3x3x3x3* cube down to 50 seconds.
> 
> If I had the funds, I would buy a V-Cube 5.


and epic 

mvg


----------



## (R) (Jan 11, 2010)

*USA[/B]*


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I couldn't see the facebook link, but I assume this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Miller_(ice_hockey)
> 
> Oh wow, that sounds really cool. 0:



Team Canada takes it for hockey. They got Brodeur! Best ever! Miller has nothing on Fleury, Luongo, and Brodeur.


----------



## Litz (Jan 11, 2010)

Portugal!


----------



## duongkimngoc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello!
I come from VIETNAM !


----------



## celli (Jan 22, 2011)

7 months old thread:

ORANJE BOVEN, de rest beneden 

HOLLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 22, 2011)

I live in Griswall, Aurelia.

:3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 22, 2011)

Colombia, or as some say, non brit columbia


----------



## 43252003274489856000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Greece!
There are a lot of v-cubes here, but no competitions, so...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 22, 2011)

IRELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

The world is my country...


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> The world is my country...


 lol

Go Australia!!!!!!!!


----------



## rishabh (Jan 24, 2011)

India , nuff said


----------



## buelercuber (Jan 24, 2011)

TORONTO, CANADA AND PROUD OF IT.
CANADA


----------



## Nos7portuga (Jan 25, 2011)

The Country of Cristiano Ronaldo a.k.a. PORTUGAL


----------



## caartey (May 10, 2011)

India...


----------



## Gredore (May 10, 2011)

England


----------



## theace (May 10, 2011)

India.


----------



## Norbi (May 10, 2011)

Hungary


----------



## CubicNL (May 10, 2011)

Your Country, be proud!

(Holland!)


----------



## Zyrb (May 10, 2011)

England!


----------



## MalusDB (May 10, 2011)

Tyrannous said:


> *NORTHERN IRELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> The pocket sized country lol


 
SERIOUSLY? ANOTHER NORTHERN IRISH CUBER? I havent met anybody else who cubes here! Also, is there ever any cubing competitions in Ireland? Ive never been to one and dont have the money to travel out of the country really, but i wanna go to one.


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 10, 2011)

I'm American, but that's nothing to be proud of these days


----------



## RaresB (May 10, 2011)

Toronto, Canada but born in Galati, Romania


----------



## ben1996123 (May 10, 2011)

Angleterre


----------



## David1994 (May 10, 2011)

*
Ireland!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Any other Irish cubers??*


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 10, 2011)

CHINA!
Actually I live in Amer-:fp


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2011)

Canada


----------



## icuber (May 12, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## Bapao (May 12, 2011)

Kazakhstan....I like~!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (May 12, 2011)

Basque Country, but politically Spain!


----------



## Tiersy (May 12, 2011)

ENGLAND!


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 12, 2011)

United Kingdom

although i wish i wasn't, it sucks


----------



## Tiersy (May 12, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> United Kingdom
> 
> although i wish i wasn't, it sucks


 
So... just out of curiosity is that England, Northern Ireland, Scotland, or Wales?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 12, 2011)

Tiersy said:


> So... just out of curiosity is that England, Northern Ireland, Scotland, or Wales?


 
live in England although only 10% of my heritage is from the UK


----------



## Carrot (May 12, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## TheDuck (May 12, 2011)

*DENMARK*


----------



## Henrik (May 12, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## hoopee (May 12, 2011)

Finland!


----------



## Linalai66 (May 12, 2011)

AUSTRALIA!!! 
lol


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 12, 2011)

INDIA!!!!

AMERICA!!!!


----------



## jaras (May 12, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## ianography (May 12, 2011)

I'm a loser, America... I'd rather be British


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 16, 2011)

VIETNAM , SO PROUD


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 16, 2011)

ENGLAND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gredore (Jul 16, 2011)

england


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 16, 2011)

The Philippines
uhmmm.. mabuhay?


----------



## Aakash (Jul 16, 2011)

INDIA!!!!!!


----------



## joyceking (Jul 25, 2011)

United States


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 25, 2011)

South Africa...

Hmm...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 25, 2011)

U.S.A. not so proud, though.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 25, 2011)

Australia... 
wait Kanto I think


----------



## cs071020 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hong Kong..but Hong Kong is not a country


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 25, 2011)

That one country that everyone hates where the government's a wreck and no one has a job.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 25, 2011)

CANADA


----------



## ianography (Jul 25, 2011)

Candyland


----------



## tx789 (Jul 25, 2011)

NZ



Spoiler



Double bumped thread


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 25, 2011)

Underneath the country I want to be.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 25, 2011)

USA


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 25, 2011)

CHILE


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 30, 2011)

Iran ...
and proud of it


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 30, 2011)

MALTA, YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

Bump.

Also, SCOTLAND JIMMY!


----------



## insane569 (Jan 7, 2012)

MEXICO
YYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------

